# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > SUPPLEMENTS >  Do Testosterone Boosters work or is it junk?

## PistolPete33

My buddy owns a nutrition store and sells the Testosterone Boosters and said some of them work pretty decent and some of his customers have made some decent gains on them. Do these things do anything or is it just a placebo effect? I know they don't work like a true cycle but just curious if they are even worth looking into.

Thanks,
Pete

----------


## Andro9

if they do actually raise test levels its not going to be significant enough to cause an increase in performance or anything

----------


## IM708

Crap

----------


## Nooomoto

> My buddy owns a nutrition store and sells the Testosterone Boosters


Never take advice from a guy that stands to gain from you believing what he says. In my experience, test boosters are a waste of time and money.

----------


## LIONITUS300

> My buddy owns a nutrition store and sells the Testosterone Boosters and said some of them work pretty decent and some of his customers have made some decent gains on them. Do these things do anything or is it just a placebo effect? I know they don't work like a true cycle but just curious if they are even worth looking into.
> 
> Thanks,
> Pete


In my experience yes they do work. I've taken several different pro-hormones. I've stacked SUS500 & TREN250 which made me bigger, but kind of bloated looking. It also messed with my libido in a wrong way. I've take Trenadrol which worked really well. I've got my best gains from TEST400 by FightLabs. I was strong and hard and it didn't mess with my libido, actually I would pitch a tent every morning when I would wake up. In my opinion If your bloated your just a bigger fatter version of yourself. I would spend the money for the TEST400..

----------


## CHAP

I have tried a couple and thought that I had OK results although theyu were expensive. 


But once I graduated up and started using gear which was actually cheaper I think molsty on here will agree that almost all supplement besides the basics are worthless and yoiu can grow more by putting your money into good foods

----------


## DillonSmash

> In my experience yes they do work. I've taken several different pro-hormones. I've stacked SUS500 & TREN250 which made me bigger, but kind of bloated looking. It also messed with my libido in a wrong way. I've take Trenadrol which worked really well. I've got my best gains from TEST400 by FightLabs. I was strong and hard and it didn't mess with my libido, actually I would pitch a tent every morning when I would wake up. In my opinion If your bloated your just a bigger fatter version of yourself. I would spend the money for the TEST400..


i was wondering about the TEST400, it worked well? Because i took sus500 and it messed with my libido too. how was your PCT after the TEST400? did you recover back to normal?

----------


## LIONITUS300

> i was wondering about the TEST400, it worked well? Because i took sus500 and it messed with my libido too. how was your PCT after the TEST400? did you recover back to normal?


My Libido was fine on TEST400. I used ESTRO-TEST by FightLabs as my PCT. It has a Test booster and an Estrogen blocker with Resveratrol. The ESTRO-TEST capsule is 510mg compared to other PCT's which are around 50mg/capsule. It was way worth spending the extra money for the FightLabs.

----------


## nilrac

I'd say, personally, that Tribulus and ZMA are worth investing in from time to time.

----------


## adambill

Activate Xtreme is one that works very well as does Diesel Test Hardcore and Stoked.

----------


## gunslinger2

This past winter I mixed Tribulus, T-bomb 2 and DHEA and seen some real results. Got a little bigger and a hell of a lot stronger but had some pretty bad side such as low sex drive after coming off and sensitive nips.


Honestly, for what that stack will cost you might as well use the real thing, your going to get the sides anyway if it works at all.

----------


## roserose

Look into epistane.

----------


## RATTLEHEAD

not to the point where it makes a difference whether you take it or not. verdict = waste of dough.

----------


## Dinosaur

i would take that money and invest it in buying more quality food instead.

----------


## kojak_x

> Look into epistane.


Epistane is a ORAL STEROID .

----------


## gunslinger2

> if they do actually raise test levels its not going to be significant enough to cause an increase in performance or anything


Well, lets see. My overhead press went from 200lbs for 8 to 230 for 10, My bench went from 305 to 365 and tricep press downs from 180 for 10 to 220 for 17. All in about 3 months with no change in diet. I also gained over 20 lbs.

Meh, you are right I guess its just all in my head.

----------


## louiscypher

> I have tried a couple and thought that I had OK results although theyu were expensive. 
> 
> 
> But once I graduated up and started using gear which was actually cheaper I think molsty on here will agree that almost all supplement besides the basics are worthless and yoiu can grow more by putting your money into good foods


So true! Great advice.

----------


## Andro9

> Well, lets see. My overhead press went from 200lbs for 8 to 230 for 10, My bench went from 305 to 365 and tricep press downs from 180 for 10 to 220 for 17. [*B]All in about 3 months with no change in diet[/B*. I also gained over 20 lbs. 
> 
> Meh, you are right I guess its just all in my head.


well, i'm glad you understand.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## ghettoboyd

how did this thread go from test booster question to ph's..... i think the op was talking about products that claim to rais test like gaspari's novadex xt or armatest from muscle science......i have no idea how these products work but thay are far from ph's like spawn and sus500....and i would imagine much safer on the hpta system. my 0.02

----------


## gunslinger2

> well, i'm glad you understand.


Yeah, I understand. They work and work well when stacked together and taken in massive amounts. They are not practical and they are harsh on your system, but they do work.

----------


## Andro9

> Yeah, I understand. They work and work well when stacked together and taken in massive amounts. They are not practical and they are harsh on your system, but they do work.


your a moron. i was being sarcastic. do everyone a favor and dont give out advice

----------


## Swifto

http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=400542

----------


## Andro9

^^^is fourty percent of your natural test levels enough to increase performance? i really doubt it.

----------


## Swifto

> ^^^is fourty percent of your natural test levels enough to increase performance? i really doubt it.


No, but its enough to add to PCT IMHO. Its also a cheap herb.

No herb will raise testosterone enough to imporve performance. Well, none yet anyway.

----------


## Andro9

> No, but its enough to add to PCT IMHO. Its also a cheap herb.
> 
> No herb will raise testosterone enough to imporve performance. Well, none yet anyway.




i think people get the wrong idea when they read articles like that. as for pct i would stick with what works (nolva/hcg /clomid), its not something i would ever recommend spending money on.

----------


## Swifto

> i think people get the wrong idea when they read articles like that. as for pct i would stick with what works (nolva/hcg/clomid), its not something i would ever recommend spending money on.


I dont, really.

If you read the article, it states total T was raised 40% when users were suffering from low levels of testosterone already (hypogondal). It doesnt state it was raised T above normal baseline levels. Therfore, it would be a decent addition to PCT IMHO. 

Not to mention it improved sperm count, mobility and reduces PRL slightly.

----------


## Andro9

> I dont, really.
> 
> If you read the article, it states total T was raised 40% when users were suffering from low levels of testosterone already (hypogondal). It doesnt state it was raised T above normal baseline levels. Therfore, it would be a decent addition to PCT IMHO. 
> 
> Not to mention it improved sperm count, mobility and reduces PRL slightly.



how long did this take? do you actually think this matters when your using hcg ,nolva, clomid? you would honestly recommend people waste thier money on this when there are chems just as easy to obtain that work quicker and do a much better job? i guess everyone has thier own opinion. i think this would be totally insignifigant when running a proper PCT. just my opinion, and i guess i can see where your coming from...

----------


## gunslinger2

> do everyone a favor


Do me a favor

----------


## Swifto

> Do me a favor and go f**k yourself.


There is no flaming on this board and you both just over stepped the mark.

Do it again and I'll see you both get punished.

----------


## redz

When I tired them I was pretty sure it did nothing. I found No2 to be a drastiaclly better supplement than test boosters.

----------


## thechad04

When I was on nothing but BSN supps I ran MassFx & HyperdrolX2 with my BSN stack and it did take a lil while to feel it but I would have to say it worked...I put on some good muscle & got stronger plus i felt a little more aggressive...the BSN test boost is crap BTW

----------


## *Admin*

> do everyone a favor






> Do me a favor







> There is no flaming on this board and you both just over stepped the mark.
> 
> Do it again and I'll see you both get punished.




*Swifto...You are correct and thank you... Guys let me know if you want a vacation... *admin*


Also thank you Andro9 for editing your post it is appreciated*


.

----------


## gunslinger2

Ban me if you like, but I will not be talked down to by anyone. Just defending myself, but understood.

----------


## gymguy30

Most of the test boosters are junk. You may see a difference in libido but nothing significant. FDA doesn't regulate any of this sh%t so people are just putting anything out there. Watch "bigger faster stronger" good movie and great section in there are supps.

----------


## Swifto

> this forum has gone way downhill, i think ill ban myself.. admin your the greatest and swifto I pray to one day have the knowledge that you do... thanks for everything.... [/B]


Yeah...Ok.

I guess thats why I'm a Vet, get 5-10 PM's daily asking for advice and have written countless articles from HCG to DHEA for other members benifit. What have you done? Nada. Nicht. Zilch.

Bye bye.

----------


## jimmyinkedup

grass clipping in capsules for the most part. Interesting post by swifto on Ashwagandha but remember as he pointed out in other thread study based on people with LOW test levels ...so as he star\ted pct possibly..normal circumstances..i doubt it. JMO

----------

